# OFFICIAL MODESTO CRUISE MAY 13 2006



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Setting date for Saturday May 13 2006. Hit me up so we can get together and have a graffiti style cruise (bring back the old school) Mchenry Blvd. Modesto Califas. Putting the word out on the street. All car clubs ROLL Call!!!!!!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: give us a chance to get the cars together


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

sounds like a plan Aztecas will talk to see if we make it


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I might have to come check this out.


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

SKANLESS CC
GOODFELLAS CC
AZTECAS CC
LOW CONSPIRACY CC

ALL CHECKED IN! LOOKING FOR ALL CLUBS! NORTH, SOUTH, EAST, AND WEST!


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

where we going to meet up the taco trucks


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

dam graffiti night i member that shit.the lowrider mag s-10,debut ther.lmy dads club LASTING IMPRESSIONS AND BROWN PERSUASION.DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM.DO U GUYS MEMBER WHN THY HAD THE SHOOTOUT,BY THE MEX RESTRAUNT??????SHOT LIKE 5 PEOPLE THE COPS SHUT IT DOWN


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

git-r-done bring back that old school type of cruise to motown.bumper to bumper all night long. :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

sounds good i will be out there reppin that LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB out of SAN JOSE


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

shows are cool...cruising is better!!!! anybody else agree?


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Mar 27 2006, 07:12 PM~5131175
> *shows are cool...cruising is better!!!! anybody else agree?
> *


cruising is what its all about


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im there...with a camera in hand


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2006, 07:46 PM~5131430
> *im there...with a camera in hand
> *


see you out there pimp


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

omg I remember Graffiti Nights I use to go in the early 90's with my 76 Imp---it was hella fun till the gangs screwed it up


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

we will be there


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> SKANLESS CC
> GOODFELLAS CC
> AZTECAS CC
> LOW CONSPIRACY CC
> ...


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

sounds cool, I'm going to have to make some plans to check this one out.


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

We need to revive the past and have a friendly NO BULLSHIT! gathering and show that we can all get along and have a good time! SLM got the coverage?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skanless72_@Mar 28 2006, 12:46 PM~5136156
> *We need to revive the past and have a friendly NO BULLSHIT! gathering and show that we can all get along and have a good time! SLM got the coverage?
> *



I'll make plans on going, but I'll let you know as it gets closer to the date.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 27 2006, 06:49 PM~5131457
> *see you out there pimp
> *


thats for sure bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 28 2006, 12:00 AM~5133134
> *omg I remember Graffiti Nights I use to go in the early 90's with my 76 Imp---it was hella fun till the gangs screwed it up
> *


you coming down tito? :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ok whos picking my big ass up! my stock camey won't be kicking it out there!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ok whos picking my big ass up! my stock camey won't be kicking it out there!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 28 2006, 12:44 PM~5136133
> *sounds cool, I'm going to have to make some plans to check this one out.
> *


hell yeah Eddie....hopefully you can make it out here....so we can crusie the big bodys with the goodfellas and hopefully Titos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> ok whos picking my big ass up! my stock camey won't be kicking it out there!
> 
> 
> i'll let you ride with me so you can ride in style and topless.... :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

You know I'll be there! It's only a couple of minutes from the house. Maybe an after party!?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> > ok whos picking my big ass up! my stock camey won't be kicking it out there!
> > i'll let you ride with me so you can ride in style and topless.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> simon i'll bring my tools since will be in a FORD! :0


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 29 2006, 05:53 PM~5145568
> *hell yeah Eddie....hopefully you can make it out here....so we can crusie the big bodys with the goodfellas and hopefully Titos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sounds cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 29 2006, 07:12 PM~5146024
> *simon i'll bring my tools since will be in a FORD! :0
> 
> *


 :angry: 





































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



mamon, nomas por eso you ride in the backseat :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 29 2006, 06:51 PM~5145551
> *you coming down tito?  :0
> *


4 sho I will take the Big Body down it's a n hour from my house in Sacramento


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 29 2006, 06:53 PM~5145568
> *hell yeah Eddie....hopefully you can make it out here....so we can crusie the big bodys with the goodfellas and hopefully Titos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah cruzin Big Body's all -together Goodfellas and my homie Twotonz it's on ---I will even Call my homie Chris from Low Conspiracy he has a Big Body


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 29 2006, 11:42 PM~5146403
> *:angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> mamon, nomas por eso you ride in the backseat :biggrin:
> *



i'm abouts to show how you how us mexicans lower a ride then...put the fat guy in the middle of the back seat...better be ready to eat that wheel cause those seats going foward,,


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 29 2006, 09:42 PM~5146403
> *:angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> mamon, nomas por eso you ride in the backseat :biggrin:
> *



That's fucked up......................................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 29 2006, 08:12 PM~5146024
> *simon i'll bring my tools since will be in a FORD! :0
> 
> *




I meant that's fucked up........... :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Lo*Lystics Car Club will be in their.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 30 2006, 05:11 AM~5147734
> *i'm abouts to show how you how us mexicans lower a ride then...put the fat guy in the middle of the back seat...better be ready to eat that wheel cause those seats going foward,,
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> > SKANLESS CC
> > GOODFELLAS CC
> > AZTECAS CC
> > LOW CONSPIRACY CC
> > ...


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

sounds like a cruise to me what's up with the after party? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 29 2006, 07:12 PM~5146024
> *simon i'll bring my tools since will be in a FORD! :0
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 29 2006, 10:51 PM~5147137
> *4 sho I will take the Big Body down it's a n hour from my house in Sacramento
> *


oh hell yeah


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 29 2006, 10:53 PM~5147143
> *Hell Yeah cruzin Big Body's all -together Goodfellas  and my homie Twotonz it's on ---I will even Call my homie Chris from Low Conspiracy he has a Big Body
> *


i know Chris....his caddy is hella clean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 30 2006, 08:25 AM~5148622
> *Lo*Lystics Car Club will be in their.
> *


oh hell yeah.....Nono Rick you guys coming down too


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Mar 30 2006, 05:11 AM~5147734
> *i'm abouts to show how you how us mexicans lower a ride then...put the fat guy in the middle of the back seat...better be ready to eat that wheel cause those seats going foward,,
> *


lol.....shit, i'll see if twotons wants to roll too, we'll be scraping up and down mchenry, throwing up sparks....or you can get to work and get the trokita running..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Well i know we will keep the peace -- I hope the word does not reach all those idiots out there that could ruin the night, Specially people jumping out the cars dancing


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

I definately want to check it out. I'm going to drag Manuel by my bumper to if I have too just to attend this cruise night! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 29 2006, 07:10 PM~5146011
> *You know I'll be there!  It's only a couple of minutes from the house.  Maybe an after party!?
> *


now i know where i'll store my car


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Checking on a spot were there will be plenty of parking to post up after the cruise.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 31 2006, 12:49 AM~5154444
> *now i know where i'll store my car
> *



not a problem


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 31 2006, 12:48 AM~5153841
> *lol.....shit, i'll see if twotons wants to roll too, we'll be scraping up and down mchenry, throwing up sparks....or you can get to work and get the trokita running..
> *


thought about that...then again i got a 65 in my garage that might be done :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what time are we meeting up?

anybody going to the DVI show on the same day?


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

we should start cruising in the daytime.....that would be badass.....


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS Y QUE_@Apr 1 2006, 10:21 PM~5163892
> *we should start cruising in the daytime.....that would be badass.....
> *


shit im down for whatever, all day all night


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Skanless CC will proably post up at the Sonic's.


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

were there be any cars hoppin "what it do"


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:uh: TTT


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

SKANLESS CC will be rolling deep!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

please take plenty of pics i miss cruising j street and mchenry back in the day then to the taco trucks back down 9 th st ....and up to mchenry again.............damn.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 8 2006, 05:19 PM~5204012
> *please take plenty of pics i miss cruising j street and mchenry back in the day then to the taco trucks back down 9 th st ....and up to mchenry again.............damn.....
> *


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 9 2006, 02:40 PM~5206243
> *
> *


you must know what im talking about back in the day..............bumper to bumper.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 9 2006, 04:45 AM~5206387
> *you must know what im talking about back in the day..............bumper to bumper.....
> *


i was like 15 or 16 and one of my cousin took me to cruse in his regal and it took us like 3hrs to go down J st.....and on the pics i got you covered


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 9 2006, 11:40 PM~5207321
> *i was like 15 or 16 and one of my cousin took me to cruse in his regal and it took us like 3hrs to go down J st.....and on the pics i got you covered
> *


thanks homey i would really love that......man that shit brings back memories............. :biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

TTT! Going to be a hell of a cruise night.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

damn i wish i was there just for that cruise............shit i should not have moved so far away...............


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 13 2006, 08:32 AM~5232951
> *damn i wish i was there just for that cruise............shit i should not have moved so far away...............
> *


I'm sure towtonz and a few of us will post some pics so you could see how it went down.


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

skanless for sure will represent....so everbody represent your club.... :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS Y QUE_@Apr 13 2006, 07:02 PM~5236771
> *skanless for sure will represent....so everbody represent  your club.... :thumbsup:
> *


to the fullest


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2006, 06:22 PM~5158811
> *what time are we meeting up?
> 
> anybody going to the DVI show on the same day?
> *


Me and 2 other of our cars will be at the DVI show that day, but also, one of our member's daughters is having her senior project show in Manteca that day. The rest of the club will be there that day, maybe some of you gente can start the day there, end it in Motown. Now that this is going down, we will be there for sure!! Anybody that can go to the project show, would be for a good cause and greatly appreciated. See you guys somewhere that day!!
Robert


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

^^^ the info for the show is off of 120 and Main, to the south to the next stop sign, and make a left...new neighborhood park on the right. I think the entry fee will be like 10 bux. Food will be available, some other things.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 13 2006, 08:44 PM~5237941
> *Me and 2 other of our cars will be at the DVI show that day, but also, one of our member's daughters is having her senior project show in Manteca that day.  The rest of the club will be there that day, maybe some of you gente can start the day there, end it in Motown.  Now that this is going down, we will be there for sure!!  Anybody that can go to the project show, would be for a good cause and greatly appreciated.  See you guys somewhere that day!!
> Robert
> *


ill be out at the DVI show with LeRoy and Kenny Gonzalez


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 13 2006, 09:55 PM~5237981
> *^^^ the info for the show is off of 120 and Main, to the south to the next stop sign, and make a left...new neighborhood park on the right.  I think the entry fee will be like 10 bux.  Food will be available, some other things.
> *


Call me with more info


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 13 2006, 09:55 PM~5237981
> *^^^ the info for the show is off of 120 and Main, to the south to the next stop sign, and make a left...new neighborhood park on the right.  I think the entry fee will be like 10 bux.  Food will be available, some other things.
> *



Sounds like something I can make......what time??


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

that sounds coo.....then afterwards we can take a nice ass cruise downtown....


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skanless72_@Apr 14 2006, 05:56 AM~5236128
> *I'm sure towtonz and a few of us will post some pics so you could see how it went down.
> *


damn you guys are going to have fun.........man representin............for the 209......... :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 13 2006, 10:27 PM~5238206
> *ill be out at the DVI show with LeRoy and Kenny Gonzalez
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowerdaccord (Apr 16, 2006)

Count Pharcyde Customs IN...


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

*I'll be there fo sho, I can't wait* :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

SKANLESS CAR CLUB CRUISING MO-TOWN...CANT WAIT- :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

SKANLESS !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

nice pic


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whattup fellas??? solo rider here outta livingston!! i'll be there for sure with my '75 glasshouse. anyone have anything in mind as far as gettin together somewhere??taco trucks??let me know what the haps is,,also any car clubs mind if i tag along in their caravan???keep us updated and lets make it happen!!bullshit-free!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I think some guys from Sac-town are going to leave together-dont know what time though--a couple of different clubs are going to hook up


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT for the two-o-nina!


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Can't wait to see the streets of MODESTO full of lo lo's. Let's make it happen!TTT!


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

this is gonna be tight  I'll tell the guys.


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NS_Xikanita_@Apr 22 2006, 12:49 AM~5291144
> *this is gonna be tight  I'll tell the guys.
> *


Whats up? Hell yeah we would like NEWSTYLE to represent.


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

Well I can't say they will. I'll let Carlos know and he'll tell the guys. I'm sure at least a few will be out. Carlos will probably be pumped about this


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what time is everybody showing up?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 22 2006, 11:13 AM~5292050
> *what time is everybody showing up?
> *


I have a feeling that the DVI show will be over early...they will only have a couple of hundred ppl to see the cars, not like before when there were thousands. I am not even sure if we are going to be able to eat there like normal, alot has changed since the last one.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ill be there in this. lets make this cruise one for the books!!!


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

looks clean


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

CLEAN RIDE NORCAL75
TWOTONZ LIVES IN LIVINGSTON 
REPPIN ENVIOUS CREATIONS CAR CLUB.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

cant wait to cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 23 2006, 08:25 AM~5296386
> *I have a feeling that the DVI show will be over early...they will only have a couple of hundred ppl to see the cars, not like before when there were thousands.  I am not even sure if we are going to be able to eat there like normal, alot has changed since the last one.
> *


i might just go right after the show and post up at the taco trucks :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Apr 24 2006, 02:06 PM~5304691
> *CLEAN RIDE NORCAL75
> TWOTONZ LIVES IN LIVINGSTON
> REPPIN ENVIOUS CREATIONS CAR CLUB.
> *


 thanks man...i didnt know twtonz lived here in livingston but hes probly driven by my house and seen my car. i know some people in envious, the laras that live over on east ave, but i dont even know if they have that cutty still??and omar on east also with that candy blue bubble caprice...anywho, keep me posted on whats gonna go down the 13th.


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Talked with alot of clubs at the Fresno show! Should be a good turn out!


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

how did u do in fresno big al?


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

i think i'll put some touch up on the hooptie and bring it out for one more cruise before rejuvenation. :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

gotta do watcha gotta do... :thumbsup:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS Y QUE_@Apr 25 2006, 06:37 PM~5313357
> *gotta do watcha gotta do... :thumbsup:
> *


What ever it takes! Right Sabino?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the taco trucks! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

What time is the show?


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

we still cruzzn ?


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

of course...what kind of question is that.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sorry to get kinda off topic fellas,,but is anyone gonna be out there this friday the 5th??or saturday? i always see some poeple out there cruising around anyways, but i just wanted to know if theres an actual 'former' cruise going on?? let me know. thanks.


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

hell yea cinco de mayo cruzz all night skanless will


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS Y QUE_@Apr 30 2006, 12:13 AM~5341983
> *of course...what kind of question is that.... :biggrin:
> *


ill be there mabe not in the vert regal but in panchos regal


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

im goin out there in my63 vert


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 24 2006, 05:59 PM~5306019
> *thanks man...i didnt know twtonz lived here in livingston but hes probly driven by my house and seen my car. i know some people in envious, the laras that live over on east ave, but i dont even know if they have that cutty still??and omar on east also with that candy blue bubble caprice...anywho, keep me posted on whats gonna go down the 13th.
> *


yeah ive seen your car around....i dont think that we have ever met thou. I got the green big body on 13s. I dont live in Livingston anymore but i still rep it. The Laras got out of the club like 3yrs ago and last i heard they sold the cutless and bought Rauls burgendy blazer. Me and the rest of the homies from TM would always kick it at Omars pad back when he used to live on East Ave.


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Got a good response from lots of clubs. Cruise should be off the hook!


----------



## blvdclass (Jan 21, 2006)

BLVD CLASSICS c.c. will b there


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvdclass_@May 4 2006, 11:38 PM~5373246
> *BLVD CLASSICS c.c. will b there
> *


ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

anybody hittin the strip tomorrow night??


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

strip was off the hook i got pic but dont knoe how to post? bumber to bumber j st to briggsmore


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

I WAS THERE FUCKIN CRAZY STREET FLAVOR CAR CLUB WITH HOMIES FROM OAKDALE


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

should be there @9 pm


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

5 more days till we cruise! I was out about 12:30- 1am coming back from work and it was still packed last friday.


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

Was up Al what time does the cruise start? call me up


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@May 8 2006, 12:14 PM~5390921
> *Was up Al what time does the cruise start? call me up
> *



You guys could probably meet up at my house and then we can shoot out to Sonic......


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah, we'll be there to catch the cruise too :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Low Creations C.C. will be out there. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 9 2006, 02:32 PM~5397983
> *Low Creations C.C. will be out there. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Right on, see you guys out there!


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

3 more days left! Kutty hit me up. How as your photo shoot with Twotonz?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skanless72_@May 10 2006, 01:21 AM~5401088
> *3 more days left! Kutty hit me up. How as your photo shoot with Twotonz?
> *



It went good! I seen some of the pics from yours too........looked real good!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT lets do this!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

STREET FLAVOR WILL BE MOBBIN DEEP


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

HI EVER1 IM NEW 2 THIS SITE BUT IM IN MODESTO AND I READ BOUT THIS CRUZ WERE IS EVER1 GOING 2 MEET AT SONICS OR AT THA BLVD CLASSICS TAKO TRUCKS???


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Skanless CC will meet at Sonics. Other clubs are meeting at different locations. Regardless as long as everyone shows up and has a trouble free time we should all have a great cruise.


----------



## $STRIBDOGG (Nov 7, 2005)

what time is everyone gonna be out there????


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

What time and place are most of the people meeting at?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i say all the big bodys meet up at the taco trucks at 8


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHERE WE CRUSING ON McHENRY OR WHAT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2006, 04:36 PM~5412297
> *WHERE WE CRUSING ON McHENRY OR WHAT
> *


Jst and Mchenry


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

JUST CURIOUS......ISNT THERE A NO CRUZING LAW ? JUST DONT WANNA DRIVE 2 HOURS TO GET THERE AND HAVE THE COPS SHUT IT DOWN RIGHT AWAY......YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYING


----------



## $STRIBDOGG (Nov 7, 2005)

SO WHAT TIME IS EVERY ONE GONNA START SHOWIN UP?????


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 11 2006, 07:06 PM~5412651
> *JUST CURIOUS......ISNT THERE A NO CRUZING LAW ? JUST DONT WANNA DRIVE 2 HOURS TO GET THERE AND HAVE THE COPS SHUT IT DOWN RIGHT AWAY......YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYING
> *



Whaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!! :angry: Does anybody know if this is true.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2006, 05:14 PM~5412191
> *i say all the big bodys meet up at the taco trucks at 8
> *


With their cars :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 11 2006, 07:06 PM~5412651
> *JUST CURIOUS......ISNT THERE A NO CRUZING LAW ? JUST DONT WANNA DRIVE 2 HOURS TO GET THERE AND HAVE THE COPS SHUT IT DOWN RIGHT AWAY......YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYING
> *


I DONT THINK CRUISING IS ALLOWED ANYWHERE BUT WE DO IT ALL THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> JUST CURIOUS......ISNT THERE A NO CRUZING LAW ? JUST DONT WANNA DRIVE 2 HOURS TO GET THERE AND HAVE THE COPS SHUT IT DOWN RIGHT AWAY......YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYING
> [/quote
> 
> as long as no one acts as fool,,,,,theyll keep it cool.theres too much activity downtown saturday nights for them to shut everything down. but as i said earlier...stupid ass people with their stupid ass attitudes sometimes fuck it up. but even after all that,,the cops just watch as you drive up n down. if you wanna gas hop or bust a 3 at an intersection,,then youre risking being fucked with.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll be at the strip! with no car but taking photos!


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> > JUST CURIOUS......ISNT THERE A NO CRUZING LAW ? JUST DONT WANNA DRIVE 2 HOURS TO GET THERE AND HAVE THE COPS SHUT IT DOWN RIGHT AWAY......YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYING
> > [/quote
> >
> > as long as no one acts as fool,,,,,theyll keep it cool.theres too much activity downtown saturday nights for them to shut everything down. but as i said earlier...stupid ass people with their stupid ass attitudes sometimes fuck it up. but even after all that,,the cops just watch as you drive up n down. if you wanna gas hop or bust a 3 at an intersection,,then youre risking being fucked with.
> > ...


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

as long as u dont park its cool ,or act a fool they let it be


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> > > JUST CURIOUS......ISNT THERE A NO CRUZING LAW ? JUST DONT WANNA DRIVE 2 HOURS TO GET THERE AND HAVE THE COPS SHUT IT DOWN RIGHT AWAY......YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYING
> > > [/quote
> > >
> > > as long as no one acts as fool,,,,,theyll keep it cool.theres too much activity downtown saturday nights for them to shut everything down. but as i said earlier...stupid ass people with their stupid ass attitudes sometimes fuck it up. but even after all that,,the cops just watch as you drive up n down. if you wanna gas hop or bust a 3 at an intersection,,then youre risking being fucked with.
> > ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Almost time? I need to fix a cylinder seal tomorrow morning and I'm ready to go on Saturday!!


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 11 2006, 11:18 PM~5413974
> *i know how it is on mchenry. i just dont want all our out of town car clubs and solo riders that are plannin on coming down to not wanna come down and cruise just cause the think motown has something against us cruisers. :biggrin:
> *


ya dont trip tha only things is that the dumb scrapper cars they b getting all stupid and burring out and shit thats the only thing but if we just cruz they wont say nada the cops are cool with the lowriders :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

man take plenty of pics so i can see what i am missing out on............


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 12 2006, 02:42 AM~5414385
> *man take plenty of pics so i can see what i am missing out on............
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

*SKANLESS CAR CLUB IS MEETING AT 7:00 P.M. AT SONICS TOMARROW... :thumbsup:*


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

CANT WAIT TILL 2MARROOW IM TAKING VIDEO CAMERAS 2 GET EVERTHING YAYAYAYAYA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Their should be alot of Sacramento riders out their. Lo*Lystics Car Club is planning to go.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEY_209_63RIV_@May 12 2006, 02:06 AM~5414259
> *ya dont trip tha only things is that the dumb scrapper cars they b getting all stupid and burring out and shit thats the only thing but if we just cruz they wont say nada the cops are cool with the lowriders  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


...the police are cool with loeriders..and they will let you crruz


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ill be taking my digi cam and takin lotsa pics!! ill post the up sunday so yall can check em out!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 11 2006, 07:11 PM~5412976
> *With their cars  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fucken joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 12 2006, 04:16 PM~5418127
> *Their should be alot of Sacramento riders out their. Lo*Lystics Car Club is planning to go.
> *


hell yeah Lo*Lystics will be in the house...what up Rag


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW IM GLAD I GOT ON LIL I'LL TELL THE CLUB ABOUT IT 
SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2006, 08:25 PM~5418816
> *hell yeah Lo*Lystics will be in the house...what up Rag
> *


WHAT UP TWOTONS?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey NEWSTYLEKING we going to Post up at Sonics, They going to blame us again for the food running out AGAIN! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 12 2006, 09:19 PM~5419046
> *Hey NEWSTYLEKING we going to Post up at Sonics, They going to blame us again for the food running out AGAIN! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT TIME ARE WE FUCKING SHIT UP BRO?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

does any1 mind if me and my homies car tag allong with there car club and for tha clun that dont mind tell me were u guyz going 2 meet so i can hit u up orale hope that it turns out hella cool damn i cant wait its 2marrroowww yayaa homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2006, 07:25 PM~5418816
> *hell yeah Lo*Lystics will be in the house...what up Rag
> *


What up dog, we are planning to make the trip tomorrow night.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2006, 09:31 PM~5419159
> *WHAT TIME ARE WE FUCKING SHIT UP BRO?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GSTYLE is going to be out there too with some SAM's Hotdogs. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Almost time. :cheesy:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

today is the day have fun homies................ :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2006, 09:31 PM~5419159
> *WHAT TIME ARE WE FUCKING SHIT UP BRO?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to get there early now.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I went out there last night with two tonz last night and kicked it at the taco trucks. I think tonight is going to be off the hook, I need to charge the camera battery...... :biggrin:


----------



## newlife (May 13, 2006)

newlife car club will be there just tell me where to meet


----------



## newlife (May 13, 2006)

oh ya were from stockton


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im gonna roll by sonics alittle after 7pm tonite...if it gets too crowded there we should me up at the burlington/ mjm shoes parking lot,,its huge!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2006, 08:16 PM~5419032
> *WHAT UP TWOTONS?
> *


sup Paulie how you been homie....you making it out tonight?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 12 2006, 09:56 PM~5419506
> *What up dog, we are planning to make the trip tomorrow night.
> *


ill PM you my #.....call me up so i can take a spin with you homie


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Just got back from out in the streets. Had to leave early (babysister issues) but anyways had a good time and wanted to thank everyone who came out and represented. Can't remember last time we have posted up for more than 3 hours or longer without having a single PD come around to bother us. Thanks to all the clubs who came out and had a great cruise. I know Edgar, Twotonz, Jay and 72cutty have some pics, POST THEM UP!!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

post up the pics homies :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

DAM.......ITS 2:56am JUST GOT BACK FROM MODESTO. ANYWAYS SONICS PARKING LOT WAS OFF THE HOOK. LIKE TO GIVE PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS FROM THE MO! YA"LL DID IT BIG TONIGHT , TO BAD THE POPOS FUCKED UP THE HOP CAUSE IT WAS ABOUT TO GETOFF. IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU Skanless72 AND Twotonz. I"LL BE SEEING YOU HOMIES SOON.

PS..........i"ll be ready for the pic"s tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

im itchin to see some pics............


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A couple of the homies went out there last night. PICS???


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 14 2006, 10:19 AM~5426188
> *A couple of the homies went out there last night.  PICS???
> *


i was looking 4 you out there..i went by 4 a minute sonic was cracking! hopefuly next time i'l have something to roll


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Give me a few and I'll post some pics.............. :biggrin:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

Sup Fellas.had a great time last night.Yea PoPo's we re a little too froggy last night but a good time was had by all. Thanx to those who put it together.We gotta keep this up and keep it alive. Lets see some of those pics!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Leland hittin a three


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Aztecas Car Club


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

The this was about to happen......











BUT then his happened!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

we got out there way too late last night, cops were everywhere we almost didnt get to pull the car off the trailer.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 14 2006, 12:08 PM~5427232
> *we got out there way too late last night, cops were everywhere we almost didnt get to pull the car off the trailer.
> *



Yeah, there was a bunch of cops out there last night! At least they left us alone at the taco trucks for awhile before the stormed through.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 14 2006, 12:12 PM~5427257
> *Yeah, there was a bunch of cops out there last night!  At least they left us alone at the taco trucks for awhile before the stormed through.
> *


thats about when we got there as they busted the guy with the dually,


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 14 2006, 12:13 PM~5427262
> *thats about when we got there as they busted the guy with the dually,
> *



I think we headed to my pad at about 12:45 a.m. It was kind of a short night, but was a good turnout from a "lot" of car clubs.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Mas, mas pics. :biggrin: Cool meeting 72 kutty by the way nice pics from yesterday. Then meeting TWOTONZ finally meeting the guys behind the lenses. :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

man i didnt see shit i was there since 245


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

here I go


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats it for me hope you enjoyed


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whattup homies??? it was cool kickin back at the taco trucks for a minute before the cops showed up. we showed up late because my brothers engine on his 65 spun a rod bearing on the way to modesto  i had him take pics once we showed up, but mutherfucker took some blurry ass pics!!guess it just wasnt his night huh??by the way, did anyone happen to snap a pic of my ride last nite?? the only glasshouse out there last night!! if you did,could you post it up for me?? thanks alot. like it said,,it was cool last nite,,we should make it a regular thing from now on.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

it was tight seeing so many rides out at sonic burger and everyone crusing to the taco trucks together it showed a lot of unity from the bay, sac, mo town and all surrounding riders. I was glad to be outthere with all you homies...and ill have pics up soon


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2006, 07:45 PM~5429544
> *it was tight seeing so many rides out at sonic burger and everyone crusing to the taco trucks together it showed a lot of unity from the bay, sac, mo town and all surrounding riders.  I was glad to be outthere with all you homies...and ill have pics up soon
> *


It was a good night & twotonz I aprove


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the pics, looks like it was a lot of fun out there.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 14 2006, 08:14 PM~5429993
> *It was a good night & twotonz I aprove
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

here is a few pics ill have more tomorow


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

i wanted to take my vert out but it was not ready it was off the hook thanks to every one and car club that showed up lets do it again "what it do"


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

REALLY NICE PIX! We had a nice time out there. Mijo loved watching the lil hop before the cops arrived, but it was worth it. I'm gonna try to post the pics I took. Some are dark b/c my batts were low  I'll post in a lil bit...
Paz
Destiny


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

Heres My Pix. I'll check out what Carlos got and try posting his later this week if he doesn't...
PAZ
Destiny







[/IMG]


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@May 14 2006, 06:14 PM~5429106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nobody got a better pic uv that white truck at chevron.....that fucker had chromed out bottom


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn it looks like we missed out gettin there so damn late! we got ther aroud 1130 or 12 when everybody got kicked out of taco bell and went to the taco trucks right behind taco bell.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice pics! Anybody got pic of the Blue 64 drop with the "FELIX PLATE"?? It looks like there were two blue 64 drops out there.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

nice pics homies......looks like you guys were deep............that sonic wasnt there when i lived out there though............man i wish i could have been there...........thanks for the pics........... :biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who came out! Skanless CC had a good time. Nice meeting some of the faces behind the screen names. We should do this more often, especially on weekends without shows. Keep posting pics I'll try to get Jay to post the pics I took with his digi.


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

did that chevron use to be a am/pm.....mini mart.............


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes it was  



> _Originally posted by cali_@May 15 2006, 01:42 PM~5433621
> *did that chevron use to be a am/pm.....mini mart.............
> *


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

sonic was off the hook i was having a good time untill the shock fell out of the 65 :angry: i had to call it to soon that sucked. i'll get these pics up soon


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 14 2006, 03:28 AM~5425837
> *DAM.......ITS 2:56am JUST GOT BACK FROM MODESTO. ANYWAYS SONICS PARKING LOT WAS OFF THE HOOK. LIKE TO GIVE PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS FROM THE MO! YA"LL DID IT BIG TONIGHT , TO BAD THE POPOS FUCKED UP THE HOP CAUSE IT WAS ABOUT TO GETOFF. IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU Skanless72 AND Twotonz. I"LL BE SEEING YOU HOMIES SOON.
> 
> PS..........i"ll be ready for the pic"s tomorow :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@May 16 2006, 05:26 AM~5434080
> *Yes it was
> *


hey is el faro mexican restaraunt still across the street.............my pops cooked there for 22 years......... :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 14 2006, 03:42 PM~5428331
> *Mas, mas pics.  :biggrin: Cool meeting 72 kutty by the way nice pics from yesterday. Then meeting TWOTONZ finally meeting the guys behind the lenses. :thumbsup:
> *



Nice meeting you too bro, I'm sure I'll see you guys at the next shows!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 16 2006, 01:47 PM~5439363
> *Nice meeting you too bro, I'm sure I'll see you guys at the next shows!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@May 14 2006, 06:17 PM~5429117
> *Thats it for me hope you enjoyed
> *


Nice pics Edgar! PM me your number.


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

yes its still there



> _Originally posted by cali_@May 16 2006, 02:13 AM~5436530
> *hey is el faro mexican restaraunt still across the street.............my pops cooked there for 22 years......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

ALL WE NEEDED WAS 2 MINUTES MORE :0


----------



## HGHSIDN (May 15, 2006)

were is peanut from? that car was doing good last year at tennyson


----------



## sideshow60 (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HGHSIDN_@May 17 2006, 08:05 PM~5447696
> *were is peanut from? that car was doing good last year at tennyson
> *


nuts from hayward but just moved to modesto


----------



## HGHSIDN (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 17 2006, 07:08 PM~5447714
> *nuts from hayward but just moved to modesto
> *


hopefully he hits up some more shows this year be nice to have some more cars in the pits


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

SONICS......  











LOW CREATIONS IN THE MO!!!


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

still having problems posting pics i'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

WHAT THE F#@K. I DIDN'T KNOW YOU TOOK THAT ONE. NOW ITS ON G STYLE. JUST BECAUSE YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT THE STUDENT HOW TO POST PICS. YOU GETTING OUT OF HAND. :0


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

hpim0391.jpg


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jay1_@May 17 2006, 08:34 PM~5448212
> *still having problems posting pics i'll try again tomorrow
> *


ARE YOU USING A HOST WEBSITE TO DOWN LOAD FROM THERE?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

keep the pics going they look tight..........man from all the pics i missed out..........


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: IT WAS KOOLL SEEN ALL THA LOWRIDERS POSTED AND CRUZZIN MC HENRY I HOPE WE HAVE ANOTHER OFFICAL CRUISE NIGHT CUZ THIS 1 WASS OFF THA HOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so is grafitti night still cool out there? if so when is it, i would like to go. we got there late last week but atleast there were lowriders out there! except that drop top cutty on 26s or what ever :0


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEY_209_63RIV_@May 18 2006, 11:38 PM~5455743
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: IT WAS KOOLL  SEEN ALL THA LOWRIDERS POSTED AND CRUZZIN MC HENRY  I HOPE WE HAVE ANOTHER OFFICAL CRUISE NIGHT CUZ THIS 1 WASS OFF THA HOOK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Next open weekend were ther are no shows or get togethers we should all hook up again! I will check the calender and see what is available. Hard to organize something when there are all kinds of happenings elsewhere.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skanless72_@May 19 2006, 12:56 AM~5456026
> *Next open weekend were ther are no shows or get togethers we should all hook up again! I will check the calender and see what is available. Hard to organize something when there are all kinds of happenings elsewhere.
> *


LET ME KNOW I'LL BUY THE BEER THIS TIME


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skanless72_@May 19 2006, 12:56 AM~5456026
> *Next open weekend were ther are no shows or get togethers we should all hook up again! I will check the calender and see what is available. Hard to organize something when there are all kinds of happenings elsewhere.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds like a plan


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skanless72_@May 19 2006, 12:56 AM~5456026
> *Next open weekend were ther are no shows or get togethers we should all hook up again! I will check the calender and see what is available. Hard to organize something when there are all kinds of happenings elsewhere.
> *




SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN, HAVE IT ON A OPEN DATE :thumbsup:, THAT IS A GOOD IDEA. LOW C WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE. HAD A GOOD TIME LAST WEEKEND.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

lets do it again!! this time hopefully ill be out there early enough to hang out with everyone this time. and see if my bro fixes his car, 65 biscayne with FAST bags. he'll give a couple of the street setups out there a run for theyre money  let me know


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

norcal75 is your brothers car a 4 door if it is he knows my brother use to be a black 99 lincoln town car now its blue


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 17 2006, 09:05 PM~5448433
> *ARE YOU USING A HOST WEBSITE TO DOWN LOAD FROM THERE?
> *


i'm trying to get them off the pics i downloaded into my own pic site. if you have any info on how to get r done it would be much appericeated.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> i'm trying to get them off the pics i downloaded into my own pic site. if you have any info on how to get r done it would be much appericeated.
> [/quote
> 
> I HAVE BEEN USING PHOTOBUCKET.COM TRY USING THAT WEBSITE JUST GO THROUGH THE STEPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so whens the next cruise? isnt it blvd nights or sumthing?


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jay1_@May 22 2006, 08:28 PM~5477420
> *i'm trying to get them off the pics i downloaded into my own pic site. if you have any info on how to get r done it would be much appericeated.
> *


I have been using tinypic.com Works good. You upload the pic and right click copy the second link then paste it on your post. bam! pic is on LIL.


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

big al


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

1 more try


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skanless72_@May 26 2006, 10:43 AM~5500680
> *I have been using tinypic.com Works good. You upload the pic and right click copy the second link then paste it on your post. bam! pic is on LIL.
> 
> 
> ...


thank u big al


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Cograts on the new to be member to your family!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HEY SKANLESS 72 ...WUS UP HOMIE . HERE"S A FLASH BACK FROM 1992.. :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

this weekend is graffitti night...but thursday at mikes road house bar and griill..there is going to be a car show i believe its in the evening.....free bbq...skanless72 has more info


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so what night is better fri or sat?


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

friday evening perkos restraunt is having a show


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 5 2006, 06:32 PM~5557141
> *so what night is better fri or sat?
> *


hard to say...im gonna cruise fri and sat...and get free bbq on thurs. with few skanless members


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

where and when the hop gonna be?


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 5 2006, 05:32 PM~5557141
> *so what night is better fri or sat?
> *


Friday's have less Cops, Saturday's have more rides.


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

hers some of victors pic in fresno


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

clean


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Modesto is going to have small gatherings throughout different spots all week. Go on the modesto city web site for more info.


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

Can I suggest something? 
I think after Thursday (Modesto Grad night) that there will be some events right? Thursday and Friday will be lots of cops, but definatley on Saturday there will be. Maybe the cruise can be on Friday? Just a thought. Hope to be there when ever it is! 
Paz


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

THURSDAY JUNE 15 SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE AT MIKES ROADHOUSE GRAFFITI CELEBRATION 5PM TILL 9PM.


----------



## JOEY_209_63RIV (May 11, 2006)

whos all going 2 fun in tha sun on tha july 8th?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------

